# 1-year-old male still has biting issues



## Wright (5 mo ago)

We got our 7-week-old puppy on October 5th, 2021. He was sweet and we adored him right from the start, but we quickly realized that his biting was going to be a problem. He was utterly relentless–—redirection, yelping in pain, ignoring & disengaging were all useless methods. The only way to get him to stop when he started biting was to barricade ourselves away.

This was obviously not ideal (to put it lightly) for a puppy that needed to be socialized, housetrained, etcetera. We tried multiple training sessions, both in group classes and one-on-one. None of it did any good. We were terrified of being too harsh when reprimanding him for biting, but he didn’t seem to care. There were times when he chomped down so hard that I screamed in pain, but I may as well have not made a sound. It was as though he didn’t hear it; there was no reaction or even acknowledgement whatsoever.

*This photo shows only the beginning of what would become a plethora of scars on my hands and arms, thanks to his shark-like puppy fangs during the teething stage:*









He turned a year old on August 16th, and while the biting has definitely improved since his puppyhood, it is still an extremely prominent issue. He bites hard, and doesn’t care if you push him away, yell out in pain, cross your arms, turn and leave, the whole nine yards. It makes no difference.

He was neutered a few days before his first birthday. There were no complications. However, it does not appear to have affected his behaviour.

He shows no food aggression whatsoever. He will sit and wait quietly for his food, and will only go to eat when we tell him to do so. He does not seem to show signs of resource guarding——he likes to play tug-of-war and dances around when he finds a stick so we don’t take it away, but that’s about as possessive as he gets. He loves to interact with our cat, but seems unbothered but the cat’s antipathy towards him.

He will trot over and flop down on our laps, but then immediately start rolling around and biting if you pet him——or don’t pet him. He attacks either way. And there’s no point in offering him toys or bones, as he simply rejects them and goes for the arm instead. Most of the time he takes the toy, chews it for a few seconds, then slowly transitions to gnawing on the flesh of our hands. If we let go of the toy, he will drop it and jump up to bite, or smack the toy against our legs. There’s nothing we can do except block him off.

The peculiar thing is, he is not an aggressive dog. He is extremely friendly and never bites strangers or other dogs. In fact, he is a very submissive playmate: he will roll over and take a real beating from other dogs without so much as a yelp. However, at home, he can play so roughly that it gets scary. When he becomes too hyper, it feels as though we are chew toys in his eyes and not human beings with nerve endings that can receive pain signals.

He was born in a good environment before we got him, and he is well taken care of at home: taken out for multiple walks and playtimes every day, fed the proper amount suggested by the vet, given constant love & attention, rewarded with treats for successful training/good behaviours, put to bed in a roomy crate with toys, blankets, and a fan to keep him cool (as well as provide white noise against the train tracks near our house), and regularly given time to socialize with other people and dogs all the time. There is nothing in his environment that would indicate an underlying reason for his behaviour, and he truly loves to be petted and doted on.

I don’t know if this has any relevance, but he gets particularly bitey at night, after around 7:30pm.

I have done much research since the biting began, and we’ve tried every method we could find. Everything I’ve seen has said _“oh, the biting just stops completely around 8 or 9 months! It gets better!”_ We believed that at first, but a year on and we’re still getting frustrated just being around him. It’s heartbreaking, because we love him dearly, but sometimes he is just too much to handle. Not to mention, he has a penchant for jumping up and trying to pin us down. He is quite strong and difficult to fight off at this age, especially when he punctures whatever hand may try to force him away.

We don’t want to live in fear of our dog, or constantly have to defend ourselves from him. We love him so much; how can we stop this? I’ve heard that bigger dogs such as goldens tend to mature between one and two years of age, but he seems to have grown up in practically every _other_ aspect of his personality. What can we do?

*(I do not want this post to be misunderstood. Our dog is NOT attacking us 24 hours a day. This is just describing ONE behavioural pattern we want to discourage. He will gently poke at us until we take his paw as though we are holding his hand. He licks softly and rests his head on our knees so we can scratch him behind the ears. He loves belly rubs and scratches along his spine. He can be hyper and overwhelming, but he is also needy and loving. Nothing else about his temperament is unusual; he is just a lot to handle sometimes and we’d like him to mellow out as much as possible.)*


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Welcome! Have you gone for any formal obedience training with him or consulted with a private trainer/behaviourist before?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It sounds like you have just not been able to get the message across that biting is unacceptable and will not be tolerated. I know you've had someone do one on one help but you might consider a certified canine behaviorist for a couple of sessions









International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants


The International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants' mission is to elevate the standard of animal behavior consulting worldwide by promoting continuing education, peer support and development, ethical practices through the use of Least Intrusive, Minimally Aversive (LIMA) principles...




m.iaabc.org


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Wright said:


> The only way to get him to stop when he started biting was to barricade ourselves away.





Wright said:


> There’s nothing we can do except block him off.


So you have made no attempt to teach him not to bite?



Wright said:


> We were terrified of being too harsh when reprimanding him for biting


What have you done to reprimand him?



Wright said:


> I have done much research since the biting began, and we’ve tried every method we could find. Everything I’ve seen has said _“oh, the biting just stops completely around 8 or 9 months!_


In all your research everything you found said that? 
Of all the poor "training" advice I have heard, I have never heard that.

At one year old, if you have not taught the dog something as basic as not biting, I suspect you will never teach him anything. Find a professional trainer.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Since there are no DIY solutions for your problem, whatever you found on internet isn't the answer.
The answer is obedience training with an accredited dog training facility.
Until he is trained to respond to your voice commands you will have an undisciplined uncontrollable dog.
Things have obviously got away from you, hope you decide to do the right thing. 
Good luck.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Get a professional trainer/go to obedience classes regularly and for a long time. These are for you even more than they are for him. You have to know how to train your dog and how to get your dog to respect you. Teach your dog sit means sit. Always — it’s non-negotiable. He can’t bite you if he is obeying the sit command. Be firm, not mean. Teach him recall. A place command and a raised bed would really help him in your home.

That arm photo is terrible. Never allow your dog to do that to you or anyone else.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! I think it's probably true that most puppies "outgrow" the biting once their adult teeth come in, but that doesn't mean there aren't things that can be done to teach them that teeth on flesh is unacceptable. That said, if you got him at 7 weeks, it's possible that he missed out on some of the bite inhibition training that his mom and siblings might have taught him, or he's just one of those unusual dogs that don't seem to be getting the message. As others have suggested, at this point your best bet is probably to get some help from a private trainer. Make sure you find one with some decent credentials and whose training techniques you are comfortable with. A skilled trainer should be able to help you figure out WHY he is still biting, as well as give you some techniques to try to address the issue.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

pawsnpaca said:


> A skilled trainer should be able to help you figure out WHY he is still biting,


I can help you with that for free. He’s a dog, he’s not trained and he has been undisciplined for a year.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Wright said:


> (...) We quickly realized that his biting was going to be a problem. He was utterly relentless–—redirection, yelping in pain, ignoring & disengaging were all useless methods. The only way to get him to stop when he started biting was to barricade ourselves away.
> 
> (...) We were terrified of being too harsh when reprimanding him for biting, but he didn’t seem to care. There were times when he chomped down so hard that I screamed in pain, but I may as well have not made a sound. It was as though he didn’t hear it; there was no reaction or even acknowledgement whatsoever.
> 
> ...


If you re-read the parts of your post quoted above that I've highlighted in red, you'll see that you've never actually given this dog a consequence for his biting. You've yelped, ignored him, run away from him, crossed your arms, offered him toys and wrestled with him. Look at it from his point of view. He bites, you squeak (fun reaction). He bites, you run away (chasing game). He bites, you give him a toy (reward). He bites, you cross your arms (static target, more fun). He tries to pin you down, you fight him off (wrestling game). From his doggy perspective, you've turned the whole thing into a game, one that he initiates whenever he wants, and one that he always wins. Why on earth would he stop it?

What you have here is a human failure, not a dog failure. Neutering will make no difference whatsoever. The behaviour won't go away until you give him some kind of consequence and make him understand that it's not acceptable. Suggestion: have him wear a short leash in the house (only when you're with him, NEVER when he's left alone). Use the leash to bring him under control when he starts biting. Give a firm and stern verbal marker to communicate that you don't like what he's doing ("cut it out", etc.). Have him obey a command (sit, lie down, whatever) and use the leash to obtain compliance if he doesn't immediately obey. In other words, make him understand that you're in charge, not him, and that you're not going to tolerate the biting any more. End the game on your terms, not his. Right now, he's calling the shots and you're playing his game. You need to reverse that.

There seems to be some confusion about what "redirecting" a behaviour means. You don't redirect an unwanted behaviour by rewarding the dog (e.g. by giving a toy or turning yourself into a static target). Redirecting means replacing the unwanted behaviour with a different, acceptable behaviour of your choice, for example by giving a command that he's been trained to obey (sit, lie down) and enforcing compliance. In other words, by taking charge of the situation and having the dog do what you want, instead of reacting passively.

He sounds like a nice dog otherwise. This shouldn't be a difficult problem to resolve if you're proactive and consistent.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Since internet forums always frown upon advice like "hold his muzzle shut until he cries," "whack him" or "swat him with a whiffleball bat" I will just observe that I find it amazing that owners will tolerate PHYSICAL HARM from their dogs all the while saying they are TERRIFIED of applying a physical correction to stop the behavior. Um. Your dog Is. Hurting. You. DEFEND YOURSELF. Quit being SO NICE. 
Dogs don't hire lawyers, or write letters to the editors, or submit passive aggressive anonymous complaint letters. They deal with their problems in swift, abrupt, physical ways that don't involve words, time outs, or disapproving looks. Start correcting your dog's behavior you don't like, with language he understands.


----------



## doin'a'regret (5 mo ago)

Hello Wright! 

You're not alone. I'm in the exact same boat with my 1-year old male and I'm sure you came on the forum, as I did, for support and not to be scolded  I can also attest to having tried all the same measures: scolding, ignoring, redirecting... but he still has way too much fun biting our bums. Of course you make total sense by being cautious in your reprimanding. You don't want your young dog to be fearful of you or associate you with pain; that can lead to much more serious issues. You want him to know you are calling the shots when it comes to playtime, and everything else in his world. I'm sure you know that he needs a strong leader or he will take that leadership position on himself. 

You might also be on to something by pegging a time of day for this behaviour. I exercise my guy as much as physically possible and am pulling my hair out when he acts like this because he must be tired!... maybe they can still be over-tired as they were as little pups?

My pup will be celebrating his first birthday in a week and I'm very discouraged by this same advice I keep hearing: "He'll grow out of it by 8 months!" I'm hoping this is just an adolescent rebellion because I have been training this pup tirelessly. I'm at the end of my rope and I'm going to bring out the tin can full of dry beans to shake at him when he acts up. It's a tool that taught him quickly not to counter-surf. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

doin'a'regret said:


> I'm at the end of my rope and I'm going to bring out the tin can full of dry beans to shake at him when he acts up.


So your going to scare him instead of teaching him obedience and doing fun things that retrievers enjoy.


----------



## doin'a'regret (5 mo ago)

When all the "redirecting" we learned in obedience doesn't snap him out of it and we have reinforced the biting by doing "fun" things when he bites, what would you recommend in that moment? I'd really love advice. Have your goldens never been mouthy at one year of age?


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

Here's a video with some good ideas. The collar shake correction works pretty well for us. I just don't put up with it. Restrain the dog, let it know that's not acceptable, then reward it for good behavior and settling (doesn't have to be treats especially with an older dog). Just getting the dog to settle, sit and calmly rubbing it's chest is enough. Also, keep any emotion out of it. 

The video shows basic pressure on / pressure off training. FWIW, these guys have some pretty good puppy training videos for younger pups.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

sam34 said:


> Here's a video with some good ideas. The collar shake correction works pretty well for us. I just don't put up with it. Restrain the dog, let it know that's not acceptable, then reward it for good behavior and settling (doesn't have to be treats especially with an older dog). Just getting the dog to settle, sit and calmly rubbing it's chest is enough. Also, keep any emotion out of it.
> 
> The video shows basic pressure on / pressure off training. FWIW, these guys have some pretty good puppy training videos for younger pups.


I really like McCann Dog School videos. They’ve helped me along the way.


----------



## Bailey’s Grandma (5 mo ago)

Wright said:


> We got our 7-week-old puppy on October 5th, 2021. He was sweet and we adored him right from the start, but we quickly realized that his biting was going to be a problem. He was utterly relentless–—redirection, yelping in pain, ignoring & disengaging were all useless methods. The only way to get him to stop when he started biting was to barricade ourselves away.
> 
> This was obviously not ideal (to put it lightly) for a puppy that needed to be socialized, housetrained, etcetera. We tried multiple training sessions, both in group classes and one-on-one. None of it did any good. We were terrified of being too harsh when reprimanding him for biting, but he didn’t seem to care. There were times when he chomped down so hard that I screamed in pain, but I may as well have not made a sound. It was as though he didn’t hear it; there was no reaction or even acknowledgement whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Hello and yes I am empathize!! My granddog Harlow always bruises and draws blood only on me (yup, I’m older than dirt with thin skin (literally) and bruise easier as I age). I’m dog sitting for the next week and am intent on making I difference in Harlow’s behavior. I’ve taken to wearing the training clicker on a lanyard around my neck…always in reach! Harlow is really responding to it on jumping, lunging at food, grabbing other family dog’s food and play biting on her older sister Nelly, even on the leash, I see improvement on all as well as digging up my backyard drip system (I’ve learned a lot through fixing her destruction 😀!). Staying loving and pawsitive! Maybe try it. I’m retired so never leave home without the girls when I’m dog sitting, so Harlow is getting intensive responds and retraining. All the best to your efforts & success!!


----------

